# Boot Camp for windows10 problème de pilote



## Ombrage OS X (1 Juin 2019)

Salutation, je suis sur un iMac de 2013 avec Mojave je veux à présent installer windows 10 donc je commence les procédure écrite dans la notice apple tout va bien l'ordi redémarre sous windows mais quel n'as pas été ma surprises de voir qu'aucun pilote périphérique n'est détecter(c'est la page juste après avoir choisi la langue) je suis donc bloquer je peux pas aller plus loin que cette fenêtre me demandant de trouver des pilotes.

Donc j'aimerais savoir ou trouver ces pilotes, et comment je fais à présent ?

Cordialement Ombrage


----------

